# Tetracycline worked while on it. . . now sick again



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

OK, So I'm back. One week OFF OF the Tetracycline 1000 mg per day for 10 days and all symptoms returned: The urgent watery, smelly yellow diarrhea; the night sweats and low energy, hairloss/baldness, the loss of appetite and weight loss as well as the cloudy thinking and fatigue. Doc put me back on the Tetracycline 2000 mg a day for another 10 days. I have had all the tests: upper and lower GI, Celiac, IGg, IGA, Sed Rate, HIV, CT scan, MRI, Small bowel scan, blood counts, kidney and liver function, and more - all fine. Now here's the weird thing, while all the symptoms were active, my ND did a LIVE BLOOD CELL analysis and found 90% bacteria in my plasma. No standard lab test picked this up. On the Tetracycline, this cleared up too with my symptoms. In fact on the meds, I'm constipated and feel pretty good! But I have kidney damage and know I cannot stay on Tetracycline forever unless dialysis is something else I want to experience. What the heck is going on? Is this SIBO with leaky gut? Could I have some infection like MRSA somewhere causing everything as I have never had IBS before in my life and I'm 50? Could this be an amoebic disease? I did survive Steven Johnson's Syndrome last year. It burned out my GI tract but the mucus membranes have grown back although they took six months to do it. Do I need to take a stronger antibiotic? I am allergic to Zithromax, Sulfonamides, and Cephalosporins. This pretty much leaves the strange IV antibiotics, Xifaxan and the FQ class. Should I be combining the Tetracycline with the Xifaxan. How hard is it to get the bad bacteria out of my small bowel wall? HELP!Right now I am deciding to go low carb, low sugar and hope this dietary change will starve the little buggers and the Tetracycline although only bacteriostatic will kill whatever is infested my SB. Thoughts? Help! Other test ideas?


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Hester--What's the latest on this? Have they continued checking your blood via live cell analysis? Have they tried IV antibiotics?Thanks,Steve


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Steve. Well, I stayed on 2000 mg a day of Tetracycline for 12 days (second round and, boy, did it give me a bad headache!). I also decided to stop all probotics. I added eating one or two hardboiled egg(s) covered/sliced with 1 teaspoon of crushed fresh garlic and 1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper (natural bactericide). I take these daily (at first it burned). It has now been a month and my stools are normal, no gas, no bloating, weight is coming back on, head is clear, strength is returning, no more night sweats or shakes. I still take valium at night and Marinol once or twice a day. I have a liquid multi-vitamin, a liquid mineral, and a digestive enzyme which I still take. I avoid sugar/sweets and very low carb = mostly meats, veges, rice, and two fiber supplement caps daily. Still take the caltrate plus D one to three times daily. My appetite has gotten totally normal! I also try and drink lots of water. I eat NO dairy whatsoever and cannot tolerate alcohol anymore with the exception of a little gin and tonic. My fingers are crossed that my issue is controlled for now.


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, the live blood cell analysis went from being 90 percent bacteria to nearly nothing.


----------



## darryl (Jul 1, 2010)

Hester said:


> Oh, the live blood cell analysis went from being 90 percent bacteria to nearly nothing.


Hey Hester, have you needed to re-continue using the tetracycline, and if so, does it still work for you? Or have you found another solution? How has your intestinal health been since your last post on this thread? Would very much like to hear about your current situation.Many thanks.Darryl.


----------



## darryl (Jul 1, 2010)

darryl said:


> Hey Hester, have you needed to re-continue using the tetracycline, and if so, does it still work for you? Or have you found another solution? How has your intestinal health been since your last post on this thread? Would very much like to hear about your current situation.Many thanks.Darryl.


Hey Hester, can you give me an update? I'd really appreciate it mate.


----------

